# Sewer line replacement



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Started a sewer line replacement on a four plex three days ago and it was all plain sailing, so i thought.
Around 110 feet long and 4 feet deep.
Get to digging at the city main end of things to find some one has boot legged four other properties into the line i'm replacing and abandoned there line because it had collapsed so it was easier to just connect into the line i'm working on.
City inspectors come out and take a look and say they all need to be on there own line to the city apart from one of the lines and they all want to stay as they are because they was like it when they purchased the homes. lol.
Well the owner of the line im replacing says disconnect them and cap there lines.
the whole thing has turned into a cluster ****.
i got one of the owners saying just do what i need to do to get them right.
Another owner says he has a handy man who can do is, yeh right..... im sure the city will just love that.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

We want pictures:laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes pictures are a must


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

This is a pic of one of the neighbors lines that is run into my customers sewer line.
And to top it all they didn't even use primer or glue on any joints and thats the reason I'm replacing the line because they are peeeeeed of with back ups and just said replace.....
Yeh, it's backing up because it wasn't glued and the fittings came apart...
Oh and because your neighbors also run into your line....


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

We will be opening up everything on wednesday after everyone decides what they want to do....
like they have a choice,,,, right.
once its all open i will post pics straight away.....
as soon as i got to the point you see in the pics i stopped and called in for inspectors and sewer management, got all home owners involved and i will let them fight it out. lol.
it just sucks because im in the middle of it all.
and to top it of there is another four plex west one block and they want there sewer lines replaced and its the same owner that im working for now and thats a 180' line......


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Well at least its warm.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Bet the neighbors handy man originally installed that pipe with no glue..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've ran into this several times here Mark.

If it's OKC, here is another option they have let pass on occasion. Leave everyone connected to the original line. Run a new tap for your customer and then the others can deal with their problems on their own. This is of course if the old line is still in tact after you dug it up.

OKC will not allow you to cut off service to the other homes. Although it is illegal they way it is now, it would be worse to have a dwelling(s) with no service at all.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Had the inspectors out today, again.
They have issued a 48 hour notice to the other homes for rectification of there lines.
They are all still connected and the work I have already done has passed inspection so at least I can backfill that part.
The other owners want me to give them there own connection to the city main apart from one who is playing dumb.
The point being is that everyone wants to have their own main now apart from one and he is the furthest property away and his lines are a real mess.
Nothing is glued.
Just so happens he has a 7" thick slab on the back that would also have to be dug up...
Told him I don't want to get into that with backflow preventers etc.
Time is a issue for me at the minute and I need to get of site.
Pics will follow tomorrow as I'm going in. Lol.
I can see it getting worse before it gets better.
On another note......
The inspectors here are clamping down a little more.
A company I know who have handy men working for them have had there company van searched for fittings etc to see if they are licensed etc.
If its true then I'm very happy with that.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

mark kiernan said:


> The other owners want me to give them there own connection to the city main apart from one who is playing dumb.
> .


I hope this d!ck doesn't burn u 
I've been down this road, everyone says someone else has to pay. A big circle jerk. Get the money upfront from this joker


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

You better be charging a arm and a leg for all this.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh,, , it's costing alright.
And in writing too.
Trouble with it all is there are so many people involved.
I'm just the person who uncovered it.
Funny thing is one of the inspectors told the customer it won't be to expensive,,,,,, it's what I say it is.
You have a handy man I hear you say, let's see him get in the hole I have started digging and how long he lasts.
I'm only willing to do who is paying me to do it.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

You should take that inspector off to the side & 'coach' him on talking to *your* customers about job costs. Be firm, but nice.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I was nice, honest.
If its so cheap to do then you would be better doing it I guess.
Something like that. Lol.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Any update Mark?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, a update.
Had to go to city hall to get a copy of the blue prints.
We have now dug well through the easement and are now onto a property on the next street over....
The whole deal is a real mess.
Well after removing fences and trees, get the back hoe going and three or four passes with the thing it decides to blow a hydrolic cylinder.
So today was a real waste of time to some degree. 
To top it all off some mouth breathers decided to see how good it is to throw bricks into the hole so was knee deep in shiot today unblocking to keep them running until I get to the point I can separate them all.
New lines are all in apart for the mains side of things.
The main runs way off the easement, lol.
The owner of one property has also had to move his metal workshop as the main is direct under it.
I promise as soon as its opened up all the way I will post a pic.
If I even look at the old pipe wrong it crumbles.
All the fun of being a plumber I guess.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like a real pita, but a real $$$ maker at the same time.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

It is a real pita.
Its good money though, the guys ***** but every foot more = $
It's just that I need to get it complete as I have another two sewer line replacements to take care of and a home and garden show that I'm showing solar stuff at this week so I'm also getting ready for that.
Long hours but it pays off.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mark kiernan said:


> You have a handy man I hear you say, let's see him get in the hole I have started digging and how long he lasts.


Is his name Phil? :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Is his name Phil? :laughing:


 




I thought his name was Ben.....:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> Started a sewer line replacement on a four plex three days ago and it was all plain sailing, so i thought.
> Around 110 feet long and 4 feet deep.
> Get to digging at the city main end of things to find some one has boot legged four other properties into the line i'm replacing
> 
> ...


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

You guys will probably rip a new one, I have a inspection camera and I ran it as far as I could and the only thing I could see was roots and a couple of real bad sags in the line.
Well this week went to shiot for me.
Wednesday morning, started the final stage of the dig after moving a guys metal workshop and two fences.
About five minutes in with the back hoe and I snagged a root thought to myself it ain't no lines or utility stuff so I gave the biotch full power' bang. .... ..
Bent one of my hydrolics and blew a seal on the recirc valve.
Peeeeeeeeeeed of is not the word.
Got the hydrolic fixed and just gotta put new seals in the recirc valve.
I don't do digging by hand.
Some wise guy said go rent a back hoe,,,, and how do you suggest I move mine from the position it's in now... Lol.
You know those jobs you think are never gonna end and they finally do, well this one ain't gonna end.
I can't get back there until Monday morning to finish the dig as I'm at a trade show for three days.
All the fun of being in business I guess.
Good thing there is very good money in this sewer jobs or I would really be kicking myself.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I thought his name was Ben.....:laughing:


Nah... If he's in the hole it's Phil....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like you have been having a heck of a time on that sewer. I hate it when jobs go south like that, good luck with it.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Nah... If he's in the hole it's Phil....


 Phil Dirt? I know him well.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> ...I'm at a trade show for three days...


At the H&G show at the fairgrounds this weekend? I'll be at our booth and the radio booth in the morning. 

Coffee?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

What's your booth number, my booth is 325.
I will come for coffee and a chat.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> What's your booth number, my booth is 325.
> I will come for coffee and a chat.


SW wall of the travel & transportation building. Not sure of the booth number. I'll find you.


----------

